# جناح العمليات في المشافي مهم جدا جدا



## amman26 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مرحبا انا طالب ماجستير عماره وعنوان بحثي هو الاعتبارات التصميمية لقسم العمليات في المشافي والمباني الصحية فهل من مساعده حول الاجهزة الطبية الاازمة لغرف العمليات النختلفة الاسعافية والجراحية والنسائية والانعاش والتحضير المريض اي كل مايتعلق بجناح العمليات قبل وبعد وتعقيم وتخدير فارجو منكم المساعده واذا اي مهندس جزاه الله خيرا يساعدني في تحديد الشروط الطبية الازمة عن تصميم هذه الغرف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

الاجهزة التي يجب ان تتوفر في غرفة العمليات:

1-أجهزة الايضاءة المرنة
2- جهاز تخطيط القلب
3- جهاز التنفس الاصطناعي + جهاز التخدير
4- جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية
5- أجهزة المناظير الجراحية 
6- اجهزة جراحية ليزرية
7- جهاز المشرط الكهربائي
8- اجهزة مراقبة المرضى 
9- جهاز شفط الجنين
10- وأخيرا وليس أخرا الادوات اليدوية مثل المشرط والمقص والمعقمات وغيرهم

ربما قد يكون هناك اجهزة اخرى لم اذكرها الرجاء من عنده معلموات اخرى ان يضيفها هنا وجزاكم الله كل الخير.......


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (30 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم ينقص سرير المريض 
وجهاز تكييف .... اعلم انه ليس بجهاز طبي لكنه هام جدا
واعتقد ان اشياء اخري تنقص واتمني من لدية الفكره 
ان يفدنا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Biomedical (11 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

فيما يتعلق بمقاييس هندسة المستشفيات وتصميمها هناك الكثير من الاعتبارات التي يجب مراعاتها. هذا الموضوع متشعب جدا ويحتوي على الكثير من التفاصيل ونظرا لضيق الوقت سأحاول أن أعرض بعض النقاط و التي قد تكون منطلق يمكن البحث فيه و سأبذل كل جهد ان شاءالله للإجابة عن اسألة محددة.

نعلم جيدا أن الكثير من المهندسين قادرين على تصميم الكثير من المباني من حيث الانشاء ولكن هناك فرق كبير بين تصميم فندق و تصميم مستشفى.

سأركز في النقاط التالية على غرف العمليات حصرا للأجابة على أسألتكم :

1- ينصح دائما بتأسيس غرف العميات في الطابق الأرضي أو الأول وذلك لاعتبارات فنية.

2- يجب أن تأخد بعين الاعتبار توزيع غرف العميات وقسم التعقيم و حركة الطاقم الطبي في الممرات. مثلا استقبال -غرفة تبديل ملابس (رجال - نساء) - تحضير المريض - غرفة خاصة بطاقم التخدير وتخزين الادوية - غرف تخزين - غرف العميات - التعقيم - الافاقة وخلافه.

لايمكن مثلا ارسال الادوات الجراحية بعد العملية لقسم التعقيم من نفس الممر الذي تستلم منه الأدوات المعقمة.

3- تذكر أيضا أن مسار دخول المريض لغرف العميات يختلف عن مسار خروجه.

يمكنك الحصول على مزيد من المعلومات الهامة بالرجوع لبعض الكتب الخاصة بهذا الأمر وهي باللغة الانجليزية.

4- فيما يتعلق بتجهيز غرف العمليات فهو يعتمد على نوع الغرفة ونوع العمليات المراد اجراؤها. عادة ما تكون هناك أجهزة رئيسية لجميع الغرفة و أجهزة خاصة لبعض الغرف فقط حسب نوع الغرفة هل هي للجراحة العامة ؟ أم غرفة توليد ؟ ام لجراحة العيون والشبكية ؟ أم غرفة عمليات صغرى وخلافه.

5- لاتنسى أن نظام التكيف وتوزيع الهواء داخل غرف العمليات يجب أن يدرس بصورة جيدة ولابد من استخدام الهيبا فلتر وتحقيق معدل معين لتغيير الهواء في الغرفة.

6- لاتنسى نظام الغازات الطبية داخل المستشفى : أكسجين - هواء طبي - نايتروز أكسيد - شفط مركزي و أحيانا ثاني أكسيد الكربون ولايسعني ذكر الكثير عنها لضيق الوقت ولكن ساحاول الاجابة عن أسألة محددة للتوضيح.

أتمنى لكم التوفيق.

عذرا على الاختصار والحمد لله رب العالمين.


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (11 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك ...... عندي سؤال؟؟؟

1- ينصح دائما بتأسيس غرف العميات في الطابق الأرضي أو الأول وذلك *لاعتبارات فنية*.

ما هي الاعتبارات الفنية الرجاء الافادة ؟؟؟

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## Biomedical (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

مهندس محمد يامن ، شكرا على الرد اللطيف و أرجو أن تقبل اعتذاري في حال كنت قد تأخرت في الرد على استفسارك ، ولكن كنت أحاول الانتظار حتى يتسنى للآخرين بطرح أي سؤال ومن ثم أقوم بالتعليق في رد واحد ولن أطيل عليك أكثر من ذلك :

أخى الكريم ،

من المعروف أن قسم العمليات قد يستقبل العديد من الحالات الطارئة والتي قد تستدعي التدخل الجراحي السريع ولذلك لا أنصح مثلا بتصميم غرف العمليات في الأدوار العليا والتي يتوجب عليك استخدام المصعد الكهربائي والانتظار لفترة اطول !
قد تلاحظ أيضا عدد من المستشفيات قد قامت بوضع غرف العمليات في القبو مثلا (دور القبو) Basement. وهذا أيضا خطأ ولا ينصح به أبدا. لماذا ؟

من المعروف أن نسبة الرطوبة في القبو أعلى من الأدوار العليا وهذا قد يؤدي إلى احتمال أكبر لتكاثر البكتريا في أماكن مختلفة في قسم العمليات في القبو.

هذا والله أعلم.


----------



## دغدغ الهاوي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة والمهمة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.rm (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ليس من الضرورى ان يصمم جناح العمليات فى الطايق الاول او العلوى بل فى طابق من المستشفى بما فيها الطابق الاخير وكاى جناح من اجنحة المستشفى و الحجم المتوسط لغرفة العليات من 25-30 متر مربع مستطيلة او مربعة او مستديرة او بيضاوية المساقط, وايضا الشى الاهم الارتفاع الرئيسى لغرفة العمليات من 4-4.5 متر

ويجب مراعاة الارضية لغرفة العليات والزوايا وذلك لسهولة عملية التعقيم , ويجب ان يصمم جناح العليات بحيث ان لايكون ممرا للعناصر الاخرى وفى المستشفيات الكبيرة يحتل طابقا منفرد اما فى المستشفيات الصغيرة يحتل نهاية جناح من الاجنحة .

اما الاجهزة الموجودة فى غرفة العليات .....
1-ECG MOnitor
2-جهاز تخدير 
3-جهاز شفط
4-طاولة للجراحة (التى يكون عليها المريض ) تودى جميع الحركات كهربيا .
5-جهاز الكترى
6-تروللى (وذاك لوضع الادوات الجراحية للطبيب)
7-خزانة للمعدات وتكون مصنوعة من الستالس سيل لسهولة التعقيم 
8- كشاف العليات اما يكون بقرص واحد او بقرصين .

وايضا غرفة العليات يكون الحائط مبلطة ببلاط الكراميكا وايضا لسهول عملية التنظيف والتعقيم وبالسبة الى المكيف داخل غرفة العمليات يوجد بة فلتر بكتيريا وذلك لضمان الهواء الداخل الى غرف العمليات نقى جدا .

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الى المهندس رم


السلام عليكم وتحية طيبة،،،،


جزاك الله كل الخير...............


هل عندك معلومات عن بناء (مواد) وتصميم (مساحات) الاقسام والغرف في المستشفيات أو العيادات


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (26 ديسمبر 2006)

افادكم الله


----------



## eng.rm (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
محمد يامن 
فى البداية اقول انشاء الله تكون قد استفادت من الاجابة وبالسبة الى تصميم (مساحات) الغرف فى المستشفى 

اولا -حسب مساحة الارض المقرر بنائها 
تانيا-شو نوع المستشفى (اى التخصصات التى سوف تشملها) لانوع يوجد عدة انواع للمستشفيات 

وشكرا


----------



## abusimbel (17 فبراير 2009)

مع احترامى لجميع المشاركيين يوجد معلومة احب ان اضيفها وهى الهيبا فلتر ليس لايصلح لتعقيم الهواء فى غرف المستشفيات لاسباب الاتيه
هى تقوم بحجز الميكروبات 3.مكيرون فقط اما الاحجام الاصغر فهى تمر من الفلتر 
ثانيا هى تقوم بحجزها فقط ولاتدمرها بذلك يكون توجد الميكروبات فى الفلتر ماهى الى مزرعة بكتريه متواجده فى المكان المفروض ان يكون اكثر تعقيم مرفق لكم ابحاث تفيد ذلك


----------



## abusimbel (17 فبراير 2009)

مرفق لكم معلومات اخرى
هذا الموقع به معلومات مهمه جدا للهندسه الطبيه 
www.abusimbelmedical.com


----------



## علاء1981 (18 فبراير 2009)

انا ايضا طالب ماجستيرادرس في دمشق ومهتم بجزء من الموضوع
اتمنى ان نتبادل المعلومات


----------



## مهند المهداوي (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء بارك الله بهذا التواصل وتبادل المعلومات واحب ان اضيف الى ما قدمتموه ما يلي:
1- يجب استخدام اللون الازرق المخضر (تركواز) لان الذباب يبتعد عن هذا اللون.
2- ان اركان صالة العمليات يجب ان تكون منحنية وليست زوايا (كما في الصورة المرفقة) لكي تكون عملية التعقيم اكثر فاعلية ولاتتجمع فيها الكائنات المجهرية الضارة.
3- يجب توافر جهاز مكرسكوب العمليات الخاص بالجراحة الدقيقة (Brain, Eye & ENT).
4- يجب ان تكون هناك غرفة قريبة من صالة العمليات يتم فيها العمل على ايقاض المريض من التخدير تسمى صالة الافاقة.
5- ايضا يجب ان تحتوي صالة العمليات على عارضة الاشعة (Veiwer).
هذا بعض ما توصلت له وارجو ممن لديه معلومات اكثر ان يفيدنا مشكورا.​


----------



## م.الدمشقي (18 فبراير 2009)

يستحسن ان تكون غرفة العمليات بالطابق الارضي لسهولة وصول المرضى
يجب ان يراعى ان بعض انواع الكشافات تثبت بالسقف ولذلك تكون هناك قطعة تركب في حديد التسليح
اذا كان هناك غرفة عملية عظام يجب ان تكسى بالرصاص لاستخدام جهاز اشعة بها
هذا بالاضافة الى ما ذكر


----------



## الاء على صغير (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب افادات رائعة لاتبخلو علينا بالمزيد


----------



## saadali (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير والله ياخواني انا مهندس اجهزه طبيه حديث التخرج من خلال دراستي فى الخمسه سنوات وجدت هنا لديكم معلومات لم اعلم بها الا الان منكم جزاكم الله الف خير :::::: لدي طلب صغير تفيدوني عن غرف الاشعه من جدران وبناء وشرط كل جهاز من اجهزة الاشعه في الغرف
والله الموفق


----------



## مهندسة جادة (21 فبراير 2009)

أنا صراحة حابة أعلق على هذه الردود التي أتمنى ان تفيد الجميع، و الذي لفت نظري هو أنه ما شاء الله عليكم جميعا و عنجد الله يجزيكم كل خير و أنتوا بردودكم المفيدة لأي شخص بحتاج مساعدة بطبقوا كلام حبيبنا سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم (( الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه)) هذا الاشي اللي لاحظته انو اي حدا بدو مساعدة الكل بيعطي اللي عنده حتى يفيد غيره 
و ان شاالله نكون مهندسين مسلمين نطبق اخلاق الاسلام في تعاملاتنا مع الاخرين 
و الله اني كتير مبسوطة 
والله يعطيكم العافية يا رب و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## almarwni (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد...​ 
أولاً: أود أن أشكر كل من طرح علينا معلومة في هذا المنتدى لننتفع بها و ينتفع بها الآخرون.​ 
ثانياً: بعد إطلاعي على المعلومات المذكورة آنفاً، أحببت أن ارفق مجموعة من الصور لغرفة العمليات و بعض الأجهزة التي تحتويها، و كذلك جزء بسيط من تصميمها..​ 
اتمنى أن تحوز على إعجابكم وتعم بها الفائدة..​ 
و قد رفعتها على رابط الموقع :​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207048091/Images.rar.html​ 
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر​


----------



## abokhlod (10 أبريل 2009)

_والله ياشباب انا استفدت من هذا الموضوع بشكل جميل جدا جدا واشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ولو بمعلومة واحدة_


----------



## SAMAR AHMED (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالبه هندسه طبيه في السنه الاخيره ومشروعي للتخرج هو standerdaizing the the design of opearting theater واستفدت جدا من الرودود والمناقشه
واتمنى المساعده بالمزيد عن المواصفات العالميه التي وضعت لغرفه العمليات مثل va standerd 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## عماد الحمداني 1966 (27 أبريل 2009)

السيد مدير الموقع المحترم 
ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات , مواقع , صور عن صالات العمليات الجراحية ( بناء ,اجهزة ,معدات )


----------



## عماد الحمداني 1966 (27 أبريل 2009)

*ارجو مساعدتي*

السيد مدير الموقع المحترم 
السادة المشرفيين المحترميين 
الاخوة الاعزاء في المنتدى 
اعمل مع شركة مقاولات لبناء مستشفى للولادة اكملنا البناء والحمد لله وحاليا نحن مع انهاءات 
صالات العمليات والاشعة وليست لدي سوى معلومات قليلة ارجو مساعدتي حتى ولو بمعلومات بسيطة وانا اقدم شكري مقدما 

اخوكم 
عماد الحمداني


----------



## A Rezvan (7 مايو 2009)

*ِA Razvan*

السلام عليكم
اخواني اريد بعض المخططات لاقسام العمليات في المستشفيات
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (7 مايو 2009)

ممممممممششششششششششككككوووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الهامه


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

نريد ان نبرز الجانب الهندسي يا شباب


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mag mag (17 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المورد القريب (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
غرف العمليات وتصميمها يعتمد على الآتي :-
1- تحديد الموقع وطريقة ربطها بقسم التعقيم
2- الأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة حسب نوع إجراء العمليةهناك أجهزة مشتركة بينها وهناك أجهزة تخصصية
3- طريقة انتقال الطاقم الطبي والمرضى داخل قسم العمليات
4- التكييف المستخدم وأن تكون نقاط الضغط بالقسم موجبةوالحرارة 20 درجة والرطوبة 50 بالمائة لمنع تكاثر البكتيريا ومنع تكون الشحنات الكهربائية والهيبا فلتر وأن يركب عن أول الدكت وليس عن أخره
5- الأرضية والجدران أن تكون ضد البكتيريا والشحنات الكهربائية وأن تكون الأرضية من الفينيل ولا يوجد شقوق فيها والجدران من ستيل ليس ستيل منعا من التلوث ولا يوجد حواف فيها أو نتوءات أو بروز والأبواب كذالك ويفضل عدم لمسها أن تكون أبواب تفتح وتغلق أتوماتيكيا وفيها ميزة لو تعطل الباب يمكن فتحة يدويا


----------



## elgafary (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ladyoskar (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم اللله خيرا ,اريد معلومات عن غرف عمليات العيون


----------

